# Positive Thinking



## knglerxt (Jan 18, 2006)

How can you think positively about something when you've only seen the negative side of it? Also, how can you change that negative attitude if you don't see any indication that things are going to change?

I, personally, can't do this. I have to see some evidence that my situation is going to change before I can start to think positively. That's where the motivation to keep going comes from: seeing improvement. Without that, how can you stay motivated? 

For example, I used to play the guitar for hours a day. But after doing that for awhile I didn't see any improvement in my playing. I began to feel that I was wasting my time. It's not that I didn't give it a chance. I did. I just didn't get any better. So I finally put the guitar down, and I haven't played it since. 

I think the same way about my situation: I'm 24 years old, and I've never had a gf. If I had never had a problem with women, I wouldn't have this negative attitude about it. But after you go so long without seeing any indication that it's going to change what reason do you have to think positively? There is none. I'm not going to be fooled. I 'm not going to walk around thinking positively, only to wake up one morning and realize that I'm 30 years old and in the same boat, having fooled myself for the last 6 years.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

yea I feel that way too....but then again, if you keep thinking negatively the chance that u'll be the same when you're 30 is much bigger...you should try something anyway...it can't get any worse for us


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

The name of the game with positive thinking is practice, practice, practice until it becomes second nature to you.


----------



## loner17 (Jan 9, 2006)

I used to hate it when someone tells me to be possitive. But later i realised that the person has no clue about what we are living.
Personally, i think that trying consciously to be positive is useless. BUT it can be done on a subconscious level. How, i don't know. But trying to counter and fight your own mind will eventually do more harm than good.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

It's actually better to think realistically than positively because not everything is going to go the way you planned. If you think everything is going to peachy keen all the time, you'll be brought down by negative experiences. So think in terms of reality, so you know that things can and will go wrong, but then at least you'll know you can deal with it and try again.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

You might want to see a therapist about how you can start thinking positively about yourself. A therapist will definitely help you explore the causes of you anxiety and the negative thoughts in your head and will help you to build a more positive outlook on life. Believe me, before i saw a therapist, i was extremely negative, and i have become a pretty positive thinker. Although the therapist will help you, the work is really in your hands. You have got to work at startign to think positive.


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

sometimes what makes me happy is that i tell people my stories

its all about letting out your inner feelings and thoughts and it raelly makes your day more happy to live in

 eheheheh


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

CBT helps you think more rationally, needs commitment though to a book or good therapist. I'm negative most of the time, but notice that when l'm aware of it l realise it's used as a defence to keep people at a distance and to diminish the risk of being hurt and rejected. We all have choices in life, how we think is just another choice.


----------



## nameless24 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi!!

This link is very helpful. Try the advices they are really good!!

http://www.csbruce.com/~csbruce/shyness/change.html


----------

